# carbon 2021 hells bay pro



## Permit.Me (Feb 25, 2021)

tanner martin said:


> View attachment 169529
> View attachment 169530
> View attachment 169531
> View attachment 169532
> View attachment 169533


Why did you do this to us? Great looking skiff!!!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful skiff congrats!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

that thing is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Beautiful! 
Now you need a Calvary Blue Toyota Tundra to tow it.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Excellent build. Did they give you an estimated weight savings on Carbon vs. standard? What parts are carbon?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

ZaneD said:


> Excellent build. Did they give you an estimated weight savings on Carbon vs. standard? What parts are carbon?


Ditto.


----------



## tanner martin (Aug 9, 2019)

ZaneD said:


> Excellent build. Did they give you an estimated weight savings on Carbon vs. standard? What parts are carbon?


The cap is all carbon, along with the stringers. They said it’s around 115 lbs or so


----------



## tanner martin (Aug 9, 2019)

tanner martin said:


> The cap is all carbon, along with the stringers. They said it’s around 115 lbs or so


The 115lbs is what I saved on the cap, I’m not sure about the stringers.


----------



## mgmartelli (May 1, 2012)

Wow. Very nice skiff. It would take a lot of convincing to get my wife to approve such an upgrade. Will certainly help your fuel economy. I'm guessing it drafts the same. Let us know how it handles the chop.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

That blue.... awesome


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

tanner martin said:


> View attachment 169529
> View attachment 169530
> View attachment 169531
> View attachment 169532
> View attachment 169533


Hells yes! Would love to crawl all over this bitch!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

That is simply a beautiful skiff!


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Gator... Nice.


----------



## Sledge (Mar 29, 2016)

Curious what the total weight of the skiff is?


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Sick! Love the color


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Great looking skiff! Any idea the latest on what HB is doing as far as their Carbon Fiber usage? Still carbon innegra as part of the schedule, or have they started doing more? Haven't talked to anyone in the know in several years, but last time I asked they were saying the innegra only saves about 40 lbs. I imagine that is old news and has gotten significantly better these days.


----------



## tanner martin (Aug 9, 2019)

mgmartelli said:


> Wow. Very nice skiff. It would take a lot of convincing to get my wife to approve such an upgrade. Will certainly help your fuel economy. I'm guessing it drafts the same. Let us know how it handles the chop.


I would say I saved a little on draft but nothing drastic, and compared to my old skiff, she rides like a Cadillac to me. I was in Apalachicola this past weekend and crossed to st George Island in 15mph winds and she took it like champ. I would say for what this skiff is made to do which is a little bit of everything it does it exceptionally well, definitely one of the easiest boats to pole also.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Cap, hatch lids, and console all carbon for 115 lbs? HB may have built a few 100% carbon skiffs for trials, but I don't think an all carbon model is coming.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

tanner martin said:


> I would say I saved a little on draft but nothing drastic, and compared to my old skiff, she rides like a Cadillac to me. I was in Apalachicola this past weekend and crossed to st George Island in 15mph winds and she took it like champ. I would say for what this skiff is made to do which is a little bit of everything it does it exceptionally well, definitely one of the easiest boats to pole also.


And your old skiff was?


----------



## tanner martin (Aug 9, 2019)

Sledge said:


> Curious what the total weight of the skiff is?


They said it was around 510 lbs, total


----------



## tanner martin (Aug 9, 2019)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> Great looking skiff! Any idea the latest on what HB is doing as far as their Carbon Fiber usage? Still carbon innegra as part of the schedule, or have they started doing more? Haven't talked to anyone in the know in several years, but last time I asked they were saying the innegra only saves about 40 lbs. I imagine that is old news and has gotten significantly better these days.


They are using the carbon innegra for the hulls, the big thing they say is its hydrophobic, you can do a 100% carbon build if you want, they have a 100% carbon Biscayne at the shop for the skiff challenge with just a clear coat over the hull so the hull "color" is carbon, it looks sweet. But in total if you were comparing this skiff to an older pro I would say its around 190lbs lighter maybe a little more but don't quote me on it.


----------



## tanner martin (Aug 9, 2019)

sjrobin said:


> And your old skiff was?


A ranger banshee extreme, not a bad boat it served me very well but when I got caught in a storm off of marathon I knew I wanted something a little different, and guiding more fly guys I needed a different platform.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Beautiful boat man congrats! How’s the 70 push it loaded down ?


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## tanner martin (Aug 9, 2019)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Beautiful boat man congrats! How’s the 70 push it loaded down ?


With three people it goes 35 no problem 5600-5800rpm, It will top out 43 with one person trimmed out


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

tanner martin said:


> With three people it goes 35 no problem 5600-5800rpm, It will top out 43 with one person trimmed out


Wow those are great numbers for a 70! What prop you running? Thanks again


----------



## tanner martin (Aug 9, 2019)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Wow those are great numbers for a 70! What prop you running? Thanks again


A power tech 4 blade, I'm not sure the specs on it its the prop they put on it at hells bay and it seems to be dialed in for the boat.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

tanner martin said:


> View attachment 169529
> View attachment 169530
> View attachment 169531
> View attachment 169532
> View attachment 169533


I dont think id let that touch the water. Badddasssss


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice ride!


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

tanner martin said:


> View attachment 169529
> View attachment 169530
> View attachment 169531
> View attachment 169532
> View attachment 169533





tanner martin said:


> View attachment 169529
> View attachment 169530
> View attachment 169531
> View attachment 169532
> View attachment 169533


Beautiful sled! Any idea of empty hull weight?


----------



## SwampThing07 (Jul 23, 2016)

Jealous!


----------

